# Any More Weekends Like This Past One at AI...



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

...and I'm going to be selling all my gear, selling my truck, and take up golf (or drinking, gambling and living in vociferous promiscuity )  

So Friday night, 1OBXNut and I decide we're going to hit the beach in search of some striped ones and yellow-eyed demons. We make our plans to head out in the morning after his doctor's appointment, hit the B&T for some fresh bunker and hit the beach for a weekend of catching! 

We should have quit before we even started, as the signs were all off...neither of us got up on time. He missed his appointment and I couldn't find all my stuff. By the time we met up and loaded up, it was already 11am! 3.5 mind numbing hours later (after some stop and go traffic and a stop for fuel and food), we pull up to the B&T for some fresh bunker. They were down to their last 10, but at least were still fresh and crunchy  

At this point, it was already 4pm so we head out. Luckily we were still able to get our night fishing passes and the wind calmed down. We were all excited for a sure night of nice weather and big feesh catchin'! Boy, were we wrong :redface: 10 minutes after we set up, 1OBXNut brings the first and only fish of the day, a slimy 12" red hake. Two dozen casts later, with our fingers frozen and shoulders sore, we decide to move. Not much better, but at least the stars were out. Around midnight, we crash out for some eyelid inspections, but couldn't get any decent sleep because it was so dang cold! 

5am rolls around, and we decide to hit the beach with fresh chunks of bunker and freshly tied rigs in search of pre-dawn stripahs. Nothing. 6am, nothing. 7am, nothing. 8am...ooh, ooh, a hit, oh, dang seagull! 9am...dang it, another stupid seagull. 10am...skate city! 11am...holy cow that was a nice hit, run run run only to find yet another seagull (what, are they blind ) tangled up in the line. 1OBXNut reels it in and has me hold the rod so he can sneak up on the gull, grab it behind the head and untangle it (hey, where's the pellet gun?  J/K :redface:) Noon rolls around with us dead tired and sore from being on the beach for almost 20 hours straight, the food's run out, nature's calling, and bait's starting to go gansta on us so we call it quits. 

So we start the laborious task of packing the truck back up and head off the beach. We air up and head on home, only to get rained on and be stuck in the Sunday afternoon homebound traffic. 

Tool along, stop, go, stop, go and make it south of the outlet malls on Rt 50 and 1OBXNut goes, "hmm, the engine sounds funny" and right as soon as he finishes the sentence, the engine dies. A fine piece of driving, he cuts across two lanes of traffic to the right shoulder, only to discover that the engine wouldn't crank. We stand around on the side of the road, cursing up a storm, considering our options: call a cab, call a tow truck, call friends, none were particularly enticing. So, as red-blooded American males, we pop the hood and take a look, bust out the tools, fiddle around and finally discover that his alternator has seized up. He gets on the phone to call his brother, who's able to get a new alternator (at 7:45pm Sunday evening, no less) and bring it to us, but it'll take at least an hour. So we hike up to the gas station to get some food and then we hike back. Alternator delivery man shows up, we hook it up, put the belts back on and viola, _it's aaaallllliiiiiivvvvveeee! _ No more suprises on the ride back and we make it back around 10:30pm. 

Whew! Any more weekends like that and I'm swearing off fishing for good!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Major drag on many levels ... Well, the next trip as gotta be WAAAAAAAAAAY better 

BTW, there's a good auto parts place near Ocean Pines .... went there once on a Monday morning to replace a distributer cap that only was firing on two out of four ... made for a noisy trip from OC (maybe 5 miles) and prevented my Sunday departure.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I call first dibs on all your gear!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

At least you two survived! 

I take it you went to AI VA ?

It might be good for you to invest in AAA. Even if it is not your car they will come rescue you. You are darn lucky that his brother was able to get an alternator that late at night!

Consider yourselves lucky on that one!!

What no fish ??? That is why they call it ....  no I won't say it ... this time. 

I am sure I'll see y'all out there in 2 weeks


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

1OBXNut, looks like we both got owned this weekend by our cars. Oh well, at least everone got home safe and sound. 

AK, did you know that one of the advantages of braid is less seagull incidents! opcorn:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yo CT, how about some cheese with your whine?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> yo CT, how about some cheese with your whine?


I like Gouda


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> At least you two survived!


No way I was going to leave $2000 worth of rods and reels in the truck; if I had to hump it while hitchhiking back to DC, Idda done it! Steal my stuff? Over my dead body (and my wicked bunker knife)! 



cygnus-x1 said:


> What no fish ??? That is why they call it ....  no I won't say it ... this time.


You mean "why they call it life and not Disneyland", or the fishing variant thereof? 



fishbait said:


> AK, did you know that one of the advantages of braid is less seagull incidents! opcorn:


Yeah, instead of tangling them up, it just decapitates them. That, unfortunately, leaves me with the problem of "disposal" 



HuskyMD said:


> yo CT, how about some cheese with your whine?


I like cheddar myself, but I had some provolone on my meatball sub, and it was good!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your woes . . . looks like we got a new skunk master for the new year


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Sorry to hear about your woes . . . looks like we got a new skunk master for the new year


"Common" now! The guy is just having a streak of bad judgement. Not bad luck. Once he realizes that AI holds no fish, then he'll stop getting skunked.... opcorn:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

AtlantaKing = Skunk Master

haahaa... did it transfer over from Husky? I've seen Husky catch fish this year... maybe it was transmitted to AK... 

to get it off, you must apply bunker oil and no showers for a week... also try eating one live sand flea a day..


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

given the tendency of sand fleas to go straight down, if you swallow one live, will it dig it's way out?


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> given the tendency of sand fleas to go straight down, if you swallow one live, will it dig it's way out?


Faster than a gerbil


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

that is why I am heading down south this weekend


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Huh, French, are you saying you are heading down south this weekend because you are a sand flea and they head south?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Huh, French, are you saying you are heading down south this weekend because you are a sand flea and they head south?


I think he is saying that he wants to eat a live sand flea and since they are more prevalent in the south right now that is where he is going


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

French said:


> that is why I am heading down south this weekend


I thought you were retiring for the year, per your proclamation? I guess you're "unretiring" this year? So when will you be "reretiring"?


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> yo CT, how about some cheese with your whine?


I like Brie.

But nah..No ONE was going to leave their fishing gear(if not my own) behind on my watch. My brother arrived with an empty vehicle (just the new alternator and a couple of rod spikes) and my buddy was on his way from sterling with the durango (that is true friends and family).

Yeah, it was a hellish weekend but we figured that it could have been worst and thanked our lucky stars!

CT: I plan on having that belt tensioner replaced by my next trip so stay tuned..


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

1obxnut said:


> Yeah, it was a hellish weekend but we figured that it could have been worst and thanked our lucky stars!


Heck yeah! The big man upstairs was definitely watching over us. It's the lesson, harshly taught, that is the most revealing about one's character. Hey, we walked away from the whole thing none the worse for the wear, and only a bit delayed on the ride home. Live and learn 



1obxnut said:


> CT: I plan on having that belt tensioner replaced by my next trip so stay tuned..


Uh, so you're going to have it done this week, huh? Where we going this weekend?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> I thought you were retiring for the year, per your proclamation? I guess you're "unretiring" this year? So when will you be "reretiring"?


in Appalachia, we go by my pappy's sundial. According to that there sundial, new years will take place at 6:00PM Friday (if the weather is nice)


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> Heck yeah! The big man upstairs was definitely watching over us. It's the lesson, harshly taught, that is the most revealing about one's character. Hey, we walked away from the whole thing none the worse for the wear, and only a bit delayed on the ride home. Live and learn
> 
> 
> Uh, so you're going to have it done this week, huh? Where we going this weekend?


Chasing the linesiders..from what I've read on the Va/NC board, they've bypassed DE/MD. Another suicide run to the banks!!! weather permitting.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

You guys are my heroes... Seriously, have a great time and if I can make it I'll call ya! :beer:


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*somebody give this man a hug...*

AtlantaKing I think it’s high time you take a sorely needed sabbatical…just step away from it all…clear your mind and get yourself right…thought my hapless misadventures to AI were deservingly worthy of a tear-jerker…

In the now infamous rantings of Iron Mike Tyson…everyone has a plan until they get hit…or in your case, getting cold-cocked with a heavy-handed haymaker…but like a prize-fightin pugilist I’ve since learned that everyone gets taken down for the count at some point…but then you gotta shake it off and right yourself…lace up the gloves up and clamber feebly back into the ring…


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Outrigger said:


> AtlantaKing I think it’s high time you take a sorely needed sabbatical…just step away from it all…clear your mind and get yourself right…thought my hapless misadventures to AI were deservingly worthy of a tear-jerker…


I am taking a sabbatical. It starts Monday morning when I go to work, and ends as soon as I leave the office on Friday


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*AI Give it time*

Last year and the year before that AI Va lit up we pulled in 18-25 lb blues and 30-52 lb stripers im just waiting.Someone just went this passed weekend on the Va report and got skunked.This time of year you have to go all the way to the bend on the south side,for some reason they migrata there for awhile.Fresh bunker or clam will do the trick on a FF rig.Blues on mullet fresh or frozen it dont matter,On mullet rig


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*souns like*

one hell of an adventure.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

AK....thanks for posting! I've been jones'n to make another trip but after reading your trials and tribulations I'm thinkin' that maybe stayin' home is the right thing to do! ;>)


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Paying homage to the fishing gods. Good karma boys!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

PJDSR said:


> Paying homage to the fishing gods. Good karma boys!


No worries Pat. This experience has strengthened my resolve and I'll be out there again soon!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> No worries Pat. This experience has strengthened my resolve and I'll be out there again soon!


AK ... Sharing your troubles and trying to get serious help from this bunch is like an alcoholic trying to get serious help from a bunch of college frat boys during a keg party. You'll get help all right and you'll be off the wagon in no time! 

Glad to have you back !


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*not to be argumentative*

But 13 doesn't take you to CI
Show labels


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Apparently I can't post mapquest directions. 13 runs N/S. The causeway from Wallops Island to CI is Rte 175. 

Yes, they are building a new bridge they have been fighting about for decades. 
No, they won't be letting us fish off the old one.
Yes, Maddox BLVD turns into Beach Road.
Old man Maddox was the guy who floated the old bridge down from NJ and connected CI to AI. He left a big presence on CI; that's why so many places are named Maddox and the family is still prominent on the island.
Cedar St is on Piney Island which Maddox owned. At one point he ran a lot of cattle there as well. 
It's a hell of a place.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Is This Jesse*

Hey is this Jesse?


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*You Left Sunday*

Timing is everything! Sunday was just the beginning of a fine trip to the Island ( OH not the South Side by the way )  sorry to hear about the misfortunes of fishing trips from hell! Mine turned out much better so if yu think it's over think again cause it's just starting :fishing::spam::beer:opcorn: Lots of fresh strippers in the fridge for me!


----------

